# Help choosing a motor and controller system



## max_andrews (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi everyone, this is my first post here! Yay!
I have been toying with the idea of doing a completely custom EV for a while, and I think I'll soon be ready to go for it. I have a good fundamental understanding of the principles of various motors and a good grasp on electronics, but as I have not yet had any practical experience with EV motors, I have decided to ask for your advice to avoid making any expensive mistakes 

Following is a short list of needs I have, hopefully we can find a system that fits:

Vehicle weight =~2500lbs
Desired top speed = 100mph (sustainable for ten minutes or more, 85mph speed sustainable indefinitely, roughly 70HP/50KW)
0-100mph speed of 14 seconds or better
0-60mph speed 5-6 seconds
motor weight= less than 300lbs

Simplicity preferred
Regen braking desired (if I use a DC motor can I use a separate alternator to achieve this?)
Reliability desired (changing brushes now and then is ok, just don't want something finicky)
High Efficiency desired

Budget: $6000-$7000 for motor and controller

What fits?

Thanks in advance!
Best, Max Andrews


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

max_andrews said:


> Budget: $6000-$7000 for motor and controller
> 
> What fits?


Hi Max,

Nothing I know fits the bill for your budget. Motors that might do the job you outlined are offered by ACPropulsion and UQM, the 150 kW model. But those are 4 to 5 times your budget, if you could get them to sell to you.

Regards,

major


----------



## DavidDymaxion (Dec 1, 2008)

100 mph for 10 minutes is pretty demanding -- are you planning to do road racing? Here are the guys that have done close to what you want to do:
http://www.proev.com/ .

Batteries up to that are going to be expensive, what were you planning for batteries?

Keeping the motor and controller cool enough will be another challenge. The 1 hour max power rates are much lower than the 15 second burst the drag racers do.


max_andrews said:


> Hi everyone, this is my first post here! Yay!
> I have been toying with the idea of doing a completely custom EV for a while, and I think I'll soon be ready to go for it. I have a good fundamental understanding of the principles of various motors and a good grasp on electronics, but as I have not yet had any practical experience with EV motors, I have decided to ask for your advice to avoid making any expensive mistakes
> 
> Following is a short list of needs I have, hopefully we can find a system that fits:
> ...


----------

